# What's your TRT  protocol?



## RowdyBrad

Let's see what all the TRT guys are running for their protocol. Clinic or doctor?

I am using Maximus HRT, I think it's a site sponsor now, and my protocol consists of 150mg Test Cyp ew, 1 arimidex and 250IU HCG the day after injection. I was on 300mg ew, but felt it was too high for me personally to keep long term.

I inject e5d, but I will attempt to keep injections in the future under 50mg;s each to see if my E2 stays where I want it, then I can forego the Adex.

So come on guys, what is your protocol?


----------



## Cyborg

300mg test cyp e5d, 500iu hcg e5d and 1mg adex the day of hcg and another 1mg 2 days after that. I go alot on how I feel in a week as well. Generally the aformentioned protocol works splendidly, however I've found for me the more stress I'm under the higher my estro climbs. I know it sounds weird but the bloods don't lie, and I've been on long enough to know what to look for. So if the estrogen monster rears her ugly head I change my ai dosage accordingly to maybe .5 eod or even as low as .25 eod, depending how bad it feels. For me I get itchy, raw nips, and emotinal instabilitys. I can't run this all the time though because the eod makes my joints hurt, and would eventually (and has) crash my estro, which for me is way worse than being high. Unless I'm on cycle. Thats different. I can run the adex eod without the achy joints or estro crashing. It took me a long time to play with my ai to find whats right for me and what's right for me changes. Trt is a balancing act, and keeping an open mind to change your protocol if you need to is a good thing. Remember, everybody's body is different, and what works for one person may or may not be what works for another. I'm not suggesting people go changing their protocol if something works, but as I said,  for me I have to switch up from time to time.


----------



## corvettels3

100mg e10d.. Some will say to split up the injections, but I'm doing fine.  Test levels and E2 are in range.


----------



## BigFella

Quick summary: 0.5ml Test E E3D, 0.25mg Anastrozole E3D.

Moving to E5D 0.5ml Test E, no AI.

All prescribed. I'm in Australia and if you get your T below 8.0 (about 230) twice you qualify. With the help of the guys on the other forum I perfected the _driving-T-lower _process and got two readings of 5.2 and (wait for it) 1.6 - 1.6 equals about 46 on the US scale. So it's all legal and cheap.

I have been on E3D 0.5 ml Testosterone Enanthate - Bayer Primoteston. Prefilled 1ml syringes containing 250mg Test E. I split it into two 1ml syringes as the narrower bore means I can push it through a 25g needle easily. So I've been injecting 290mg of Test E (=210mg of pure testosterone) weekly, and have been for two months.

I just got tested: total Test was 47.3 nmol/L (8.0-38.0), roughly 1363 on the US scale. Free Test was 1567 pmol/L (130-720).

So I'm backing The Test E off to E5D - which, incidentally, is what the doctor prescribed. My goal at this stage is to remain human, not to get built like Cash (yet), and to find the lowest dose of everything that I can use to do that.

So I am also detoxing off everything other than T. (And I had/have quite a few things to detox from!)

And we're starting our 3J diet this weekend - the whole family.

Once everything is on track and I've dropped to 15% BF I will probably be strongly tempted to do a blast. That will take a little while, however, as I'm currently 26%.

I have a scrip for HCG but it is impossible to get in Australia. I might ask for help from you guys getting this in the near future.

My doctor said he's happy to prescribe HGH as well, and I can titrate the dose as I like. Ya gotta love that!


----------



## RowdyBrad

Good ones guys.


----------



## Cashout

This is not a specific protocol but more a 'HRT Theory' that I developed over the 3 years I was on HRT and 25 years of AAS study.

1) Use the least amount of pharmaceutics you can to elicit the most significant effect. Why? Because you are going to be taking these drugs for the rest of your life and you want to limit the overall potential for "long-term" side effects.By using less drugs, you will have a better chance of avoiding long term usage effects.

2) Most guys start with too much test! The goal of HRT should be to push you to a comfortable high level of test - approximating what your body would otherwise manufacture if you were 100% HPTA functional. I've seen protocol with guys starting at 300+ mgs of test a week. In my years of HRT and AAS usage and study, that is just way too much. In fact, it is a light cycle for 95% of the guys out there. If you are testing consistently above 1500 ng/dl, you are using too much test. 

When you start with too much test, you wind up having to use more support drugs to control the issues associated with too much test - read Adex. So, start your protocol with 100 mg split up over 2 injections every 84 hours (50 per shot) and get tested every 4 weeks so you can adjust upward. Adjusting 1 drug upward is a lot easier than trying to fine tune multiple drugs.

3) Inject more frequently with smaller amounts. The long ester test that is used by most is positioned IM and is released from the depot over time. HOWEVER, this release IS NOT LINEAR. It occurs in an elongated sinusoid pattern. I've done the computed area of the integral for myself using 5 days worth of consecutive blood draws and as I mention, 84 hours an injection schedule works really well for test cyp in terms of blood level stability with minimal highs and lows. More frequent injections really don't improve the distribution of highs and lows very significantly. What I found by doing this was that for me personally, if I had around 30 mgs of active drug in my blood daily, I did not aromatize to any marked extent and I didn't need to us an AI at all during my protocol. Above 30 mgs of active drug a day in the systems and I kick into significant aromatization and had to use an AI. Now, with 30 mgs of active test in my system, I was able to maintain a total test level between 1100 - 1500 ng/dl. So there is another reason to work to keep you test levels under 1500, it limits your need for other drugs, my Crit number never budged above 48.8% and my BP never moved out of the 120/60 range. Again, see point 2 above.

4) Depending on your goals, HCG is not a requirement for HRT. In men, HCG is a messy mess drug. I could write a dissertation on this from what I've learned over 25 years with and personally tested. Simply, if you are not concerned about having kids in the future, you may want to consider foregoing HCG although. Maintaining a sperm count is all it is really good for.


----------



## DF

Great post Cashout as always!

My protocol is 1cc test cyp/5days and 1mg Adex the day after inject.  I have dropped Hcg for now.  I also considering lowering my test dose & injecting every 84 hours as Cashout suggests.  I find it hard to mess around with my dose after feeling so great.


----------



## RowdyBrad

I am planning on trying out exactly what Cashout suggested.


----------



## j2048b

mine was initially 200mlg test c e7d, 500 iu hcg 2 times a week and i switched to aromasin because adex caused some liver issues my last go round in the hrt realm!

recently switched to 100 mlg test c 2 times a week, along with 500iu hcg the day before each test shot, and with this dose i take 1 25mlg tab or aromasin on wed only and feel freaking great!! i know the half life is something like 48 hours but for some reason this works for me? might switch it up and go with 1/2 tab e3d or so but ill have to get bw for that!

bp was thru the roof at 192/90 all the time doing the 200 mlg test c shot e7d


----------



## Zeek

IMO cashouts post would be great sticky material if it were it's own thread.  Cashout, If you would be kind enough to make a thread that mirrors your above post I ill definitely make it a sticky!!


----------



## Cashout

Ezekiel said:


> IMO cashouts post would be great sticky material if it were it's own thread.  Cashout, If you would be kind enough to make a thread that mirrors your above post I ill definitely make it a sticky!!



Roger that.


----------



## 03ACE

Hey all, I am new here. DFeaton was kind enough to invite me over. I'll post up in the intro thread as well. I wanted to chime in though, and perhaps get some insight. 

I was prescribed 200mg/1cc E14D by my doc. No HCG, no AI. I asked if he cared if I split it up into weekly injections and he said as long as I don't care about all the needle sticks, he didn't care  So I started on 100mg E7D, and after about 2 weeks I felt like a rock star. After 6 weeks, I went back to see him and told him I felt like I was on my period (he got a kick out of that) and wanted to some blood tests. He did them (afternoon, 4 days after injection - hey, I was already there!) and I came back with 719TT and 40 E2. The lab said I was at the very top of the male range for E2. Doc said all my labs looked "great!". Boo!

I said the hell with that and went to 50mg M/W/F, thinking the smaller more frequent injections might get my TT higher, and E2 lower. I had bloodwork drawn on 6/7/12 and my TT was 1264, but my E2 was 84! I could DEFINITELY feel it. So, I have since switched to 60mg E84H and .25mg liquidex EOD to try and get it under control.

My questions are:

After only a month of my new protocol, is it worth me getting retested, or should I wait longer? 

The liquidex is definitely working. I know people say their wrists always hurt, but mine don't. However, I still haven't been motivated to lift, and my knees and ankles have been sore. I assume on the dose I am taking my E2 is probably pretty low. I have been kind of a dick for the last month, according to my family. I plan to switch to .25mg the day after my injections once my E2 is down and I have the bloodwork to prove it. Does this sound like a good plan?

Anyway, thanks for the invite guys, and I REALLY hope I can get feeling like I was after I first started TRT again.


----------



## ken Sass

Cashout said:


> This is not a specific protocol but more a 'HRT Theory' that I developed over the 3 years I was on HRT and 25 years of AAS study.
> 
> 1) Use the least amount of pharmaceutics you can to elicit the most significant effect. Why? Because you are going to be taking these drugs for the rest of your life and you want to limit the overall potential for "long-term" side effects.By using less drugs, you will have a better chance of avoiding long term usage effects.
> 
> 2) Most guys start with too much test! The goal of HRT should be to push you to a comfortable high level of test - approximating what your body would otherwise manufacture if you were 100% HPTA functional. I've seen protocol with guys starting at 300+ mgs of test a week. In my years of HRT and AAS usage and study, that is just way too much. In fact, it is a light cycle for 95% of the guys out there. If you are testing consistently above 1500 ng/dl, you are using too much test.
> 
> When you start with too much test, you wind up having to use more support drugs to control the issues associated with too much test - read Adex. So, start your protocol with 100 mg split up over 2 injections every 84 hours (50 per shot) and get tested every 4 weeks so you can adjust upward. Adjusting 1 drug upward is a lot easier than trying to fine tune multiple drugs.
> 
> 3) Inject more frequently with smaller amounts. The long ester test that is used by most is positioned IM and is released from the depot over time. HOWEVER, this release IS NOT LINEAR. It occurs in an elongated sinusoid pattern. I've done the computed area of the integral for myself using 5 days worth of consecutive blood draws and as I mention, 84 hours an injection schedule works really well for test cyp in terms of blood level stability with minimal highs and lows. More frequent injections really don't improve the distribution of highs and lows very significantly. What I found by doing this was that for me personally, if I had around 30 mgs of active drug in my blood daily, I did not aromatize to any marked extent and I didn't need to us an AI at all during my protocol. Above 30 mgs of active drug a day in the systems and I kick into significant aromatization and had to use an AI. Now, with 30 mgs of active test in my system, I was able to maintain a total test level between 1100 - 1500 ng/dl. So there is another reason to work to keep you test levels under 1500, it limits your need for other drugs, my Crit number never budged above 48.8% and my BP never moved out of the 120/60 range. Again, see point 2 above.
> 
> 4) Depending on your goals, HCG is not a requirement for HRT. In men, HCG is a messy mess drug. I could write a dissertation on this from what I've learned over 25 years with and personally tested. Simply, if you are not concerned about having kids in the future, you may want to consider foregoing HCG although. Maintaining a sperm count is all it is really good for.


this should be a sticky


----------



## cougar

Great Post...


----------

